# What's wrong with Charlie Ward?



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I follow the NBA religiously but have not seen much Knicks games on TV. I always thought Charlie Ward was a decent player. Why does everybody say he sucks? What have I been missing by just reading stats? Why is he so "crappy"?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

He is decent. Knick fans just knwo they need a much better pg to find any success, just the way New York Sports fans are, average isnt good enough for them. Theyre lucky if he brings them in2 the palyoffs, b4 they get a quality pg.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah...he look good agaisnt miami in the playoffs.................Anyways i have heard of a deal involving Harrington for Ward.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> I always thought Charlie Ward was a decent player.


That's exactly what he is, a decent player. I'm a Knicks fan and watch as many games as possible a year and I've never seen Ward score 30 when his teamates were off. I've never seen him with 15 assists or 10 rebounds. He never takes over, maybe he just can't. He is a decent player though.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

New York fans are hard on their players. He's not great, but he's not bad. But since he's not great, he gets a hard time for it.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

He's overpaid, that's why he sucks. If he makes 1.5 millions a-year, noone would say anything bad about him.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If Charlie Ward goes the entire season untraded he will go down in history as the worst player to spend his first ten years in the league with only one team.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

He should be playing :football: !!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

FootBall...........?

He is a good backup.......Anyways AC was overpaid too.........but he is off heading to Free Angency......


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mofo202</b>!
> He should be playing :football: !!!


Of course he should, thats another big reason why everyone doesnt like him. He was a much bigger football prospect, and he didnt even live up to basketball potential. It is kinda just a waste here, when the NFL could definitely use another good QB


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> 
> Of course he should, thats another big reason why everyone doesnt like him. He was a much bigger football prospect, and he didnt even live up to basketball potential. It is kinda just a waste here, when the NFL could definitely use another good QB


I think he's a lil' too small to play in the NFL for the proto - typical QB... At most, a decent backup... I think he would be really good tho. for the CFL though... 

As a bball player... I like him cuz he's consistent and at best described as decent... I remember the big mess said by... oh I forgot.. It was another player in the league that said that Avery Johnson, and Charlie Ward were two PG's who would never lead their team to a championship... Charlie was pretty close though..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Marbury said that Childs and Ward weren't good enough PGs to win a title with... that same year Stoudmaire said that Avery Johnson couldn't lead his team to a title. When the Spurs and Knicks played for the title one guy was destined to eat crow and it was Damon.


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Marbury said that Childs and Ward weren't good enough PGs to win a title with... that same year Stoudmaire said that Avery Johnson couldn't lead his team to a title. When the Spurs and Knicks played for the title one guy was destined to eat crow and it was Damon.


I was thinking Damon but wasn't sure... Damon, there's a smart cookie for you.. That great University of Arizona education...


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JaK</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he's a lil' too small to play in the NFL for the proto - typical QB... At most, a decent backup... I think he would be really good tho. for the CFL though...
> ...


He won the Heisman. He could of been another Gino Toretta or Ty Detmer though. But he would have been a good NFL QB.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> He won the Heisman. He could of been another Gino Toretta or Ty Detmer though. But he would have been a good NFL QB.


Ward had no shot at being even a second-string NFL quarterback. It's pretty tough to not put up nice stats when you start QB for a team like Miami or Florida State. Don't forget that the Heisman is not really awarded to the best player in college football. It is awarded to the best skills position (QB, RB, or WR, preferably QB) player who received the most preseason and early season hype and who is on one of the top 3-4 teams in the country at the time that the voting is held. Ward got a ton of preseason hype that year, Florida State was in the top 2-3 at the time of the voting, and so he won the Heisman. Nice college player, but he had no pro potential, I don't even think the guy got drafted.


----------



## * DONT DO IT AGAIN * (Jul 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> I follow the NBA religiously but have not seen much Knicks games on TV. I always thought Charlie Ward was a decent player. Why does everybody say he sucks? What have I been missing by just reading stats? Why is he so "crappy"?


nothing is wrong with him, he just made more this year than mailman-glove will make next year combine


----------

